# Problem with sheep tallow soap, stinky...



## Olivia67 (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi everyone, I love my new sheep tallow soap but the darn batch cast before I could get some fragrance in it. The bar does not stink on the outside but as I use it I can smell a tiny bit of mutton smell from it. My friend makes soap from lard and her soap smells wonderful. Any ideas on what I did wrong? I double rendered the sheep fat but is there a way to descent the fat? The cocoa butter I buy is somehow descented. How the heck do they do that?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

It&#8217;s too late to do anything unless you want to rebatch it. Maybe next time dilute the mutton with another fat. BTW, not everyone dislikes the scent. If nothing else, it says, &#8220;I&#8217;m hand made&#8221;.


----------



## Olivia67 (Mar 6, 2008)

Thank you. You are right. I didn't think about mixing different fats. I did notice that with my first batch of sheep tallow soap, when I added a tiny bit of fragrance it took like it never did before. I was so happy because fragrance is so expensive and I didn't have to use much. This time the batch cast before I got the fragrance in there though.


----------



## Olivia67 (Mar 6, 2008)

ACK! I went over my recipe and I also had a little bit of lanolin in there. I think I've answered my own question about where the little bit of stink came from. I think it's a bad combination.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

You can wash it by boiling in water. Then once it is cooled you can peel the tallow off of the top.


----------



## Olivia67 (Mar 6, 2008)

I think I made a mistake then, I cooked down the fat in a big pot and threw out the solid and used the fat that became liquid. I strained that down in a cheese cloth and recooked it again and strained it again. I guess I don't know exactly what tallow is. Is tallow the solid part of the fat then? I don't know how to get the fat out of the boiling water if I do it your way. I was afraid to use water at all. Thank you for taking the time to reply to my post.


----------



## Olivia67 (Mar 6, 2008)

Ok I looked some more stuff up again and I see what you mean now. If you use water it prevents the browning that happened with I cooked over too high of heat and all the good fat to use with the soap winds up hanging out at the top and the heavy stuff sinks down to the bottom. Then one is supposed to scrape off the top and dry it on paper towels. I can do that. BTW there is a Paleo Diet out there where lots of people use that fat to eat, which as I remember my mom used to when I was little. It was really just bacon fat back then but any animal fat will do I suppose. Oh gosh I used to hate it when she put that bacon fat in everything, including green beans! I hated the taste and wanted plain green beans, I was a very strange child because I loved my vegetables and liked them just plain with a little salt.


----------

